# Wide Auratus



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

I have breed D.auratus before and never had a female get this wide. Not even 100% sure this is a female either. I have seen vents get this wide when they are ready to lay, but what do you guys think. This ia a buddy's frog and he said she got this big over a period of 2 weeks....
























She was kept in a group of 5 and we pulled her and a hopefull male in hope that is is just eggs.... let me know your thoughts.

Benjamin


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW, i thought my Azureus were big, but that looks like it might be a problem. Very large.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Good Luck! If that is a female she has a lot of eggs!
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

hopefully she is full of eggs.all else it might bloated that related liver diease.too much vitamin might have the thing to do with.if she are very active and eating well,i will guess she just full of eggs and ready to breed.bloated frog usually are very inactive.
phil


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

That is a huge frog!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone have any other ideas?
We put her on a diet so I hope this helps.
It just looks painful.

Benjamin


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have no idea what causes this (if it is something other then eggs), but I have heard of other peoples frogs bloating up and then dying... I really hope this isn't the care here. I will ask them if they know what happened with their's and post again if I find anything out. I hope it lives... they are very pretty frogs, minus the weight issue.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*try a dextrose solution*

Our vet (Dr. Frye) has given us a 5% dextrose solution to allievate bloating. You just soak the frog in the solution and excess water will be pulled from the frog. 

You might try contacting him and inviting him to join the forum.

Melis


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I forgot to send him an email! Thanks for reminding me about that Melis. I think I will contact him asap. He would be a great help to all of us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Melissa!
I forgot all about pedilite until you posted that.... man I am losing it!

Benjamin


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I would be very suprised if this turned out to be a healthy female with a clutch of unlaid eggs. I have seen this numerous times, and it is never good. Usually this condition is caused by one of three things.
1) Abberent worms have built up in the frogs body and migrated through organs (such as liver, lung, bladder, etc) and these organs have basically become leaky.
2) The frog was fed using inappropriate vitamin and mineral supplements that have caused organ failure (usually liver or kidney.)
3) Though less common, I have seen this condition related to neoplasia (cancer) of various organs - usually the reproductive tract.

I have kept many of these frogs alive for up to a week by soaking them in 5% dextrose solution (much better than Pedilyte,) but without treating the underlying condition (which parasites- are the only treatable option) the frog is almost assuredly going to die. Even if you start treating parasites now, you will most likely lose this frog because of the extensive damage already done (this is assuming that the problem is parasitic and not one of the other causes.)
I hope I wasn't too confusing. I also hope this might have helped some of you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.
This was not good news.................  

Benjamin


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Update?*

Do you have an update on your frog?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

hi,
i think i am currently losing a tinc to something similar to this... and i know he is a male. it only took him 3 days to swell to an abnormal size.. i couldn't find anyone in my area who could offer any advice.. but tonite he is very inactive and i currently have him sitting in some sugar water (last effort)... but it doesn't look good   
jt


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Update?*



melissa68 said:


> Do you have an update on your frog?


Last time I talked to my buddy he said that the swelling was going down this was about a week ago. I will have to give him a call and stop by. I not sure what he has done med wise either, but well let everyone know in a few days.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't read anything about age?? It's not normal that young auratus (juveniles) are bigger then the parents are but I see 'too big belly size' a lot at my young ones and also at other breeders with different kind of auratusmorphs.

If they are at the age of 2-4 months they eat a lot and almost don't move. Auratus is a shy morph and i see them at that age only when they are hunting..rest of the day is under the leaves. About the age of 8-10 months you see them more often. If i see at the age of 4-6 months that they are too big I stop giving fruitflies/springtales every day and only feed once/twice a week and not too many flies..after a month they are normal healthy auratus.
I'm not saying that this frogs isn't ill but just that juvenile auratus is often big in size because the have to excercise more...but how do we arrange that?


----------

